
Obituary: Atta Elayyan was killed on March 15th - js2
https://www.economist.com/obituary/2019/03/23/obituary-atta-elayyan-was-killed-on-march-15th
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19426186](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19426186)

------
vincentdm
This obituary turns an anonymous "Muslim victim" into the portrait of an
admirable, wholesome human being, whom I can eerily relate to, despite being
an atheist who is weary of Islam.

I applaud that The Economist wrote this weekly obituary. It puts a crack into
the us-vs them narrative that the perpetrator undoubtedly wanted to exploit by
murdering Muslim worshipers.

~~~
Gibbon1
There is no offense at this, that most people everywhere are just ordinary
schmucks that suffer the world they are born into. If you were born into a
world where decency comes easy you should be thankful of it. We all like to
think we would rise above it but more than likely that's a mixture of hope,
denial and lies we tell ourselves.

That said refugees Muslim or whatever often come because they themselves are
weary of the bullshit imposed on them. And mostly these people are already
victims.

------
NikkiA
Paywalling obituaries is probably a really offensive use of paywalls.

------
dogma1138
I don’t meant to be insensitive but who exactly is he? I’ve googled the name
and found nothing of real note other than a Wikipedia entry that was created
on March 16th this year following the shooting with references to some local
news papers.

~~~
happytoexplain
I don't exactly follow. The article is just an obituary. Are you asking why
The Economist published his, as opposed to other victims?

~~~
dogma1138
No, I’ve seen this on reddit as well I understand he died and it’s tragic but
everything was written after March 16th including every source on his
Wikipedia and the entry itself this looks like a PR campaign not an obituary.

